# Important Note on July 24,25 Systema Camp



## sjahq (Jun 15, 2004)

Dear Friends,
There was a glaring pricing error on the flyer of the Systema Russian Martial Art Camp with Saulius "Sonny" Puzikas. The prices are as they were originally posted on this forum, as follows:

*$150*-if paid by _July 1st_ (date has been extended because of the confusion)​*$180*-if paid after July 1st​*$200-*at the door.​_*Meals:*_​**If you would like meals (light breakfast and lunch, buffet-style dinner each day) add $40 to the above prices.*​ 
Hotel rooms in the area are getting booked up quickly since the Mid Ohio Car Races are the same weekend. You may have to book a room further away from our site. Also, anyone is welcome to "camp out" on the mat. Just bring your own bedding, towels, etc.​ 
This is going to be a great weekend. Sonny will be covering some unique knife work, military hand to hand ("short work"), defense inside a car and other disadvantaged positions, gun disarms, and much more.​ 
Please call me at *419-938-6089* or send your *$50* non-refundable deposit to​*SJA SUMMER CAMP*​*P.O. Box 428*​*Perrysville, OH 44864*​P.S. *Private Lessons* are available by appointment only on *Friday July 23rd*. Call for further details or to schedule a private lesson.​


----------

